# Eure Meinung - 900€ Komponenten-Zusammenstellung



## sillehg (17. Oktober 2018)

*Eure Meinung - 900€ Komponenten-Zusammenstellung*

Hi Freunde,

vorab meine Anregungen/Fragen:

1. Ich habe jetzt von einem Kumpel gehört, Hexacores würden nach kurzer Zeit wahnsinnig an Leistung verlieren und ich sollte mir besser einen Quattro holen - gibt es da Erfahrungswerte oder Gegenstimmen? Ich bin da jetzt etwas in Sorge, weil ich den Ryzen 5 2600 (ohne X) überall als Preis-Leistungssieger gesehen haben.
2. Netzteil ausreichend? Hatte vorher 450W (gleiche Serie) gewählt, Kumpel meinte aber wäre zu wenig? Falls ich noch was nachrüste sollten aber 550W in jedem Fall erstmal reichen oder was meint ihr?
3. Airflow/Gehäuse-Kühlung ok oder besser noch Lüfter mit ins Gehäuse (drei sind vorinstalliert)?
4. Preis-Leistung ist mir am Wichtigsten! Ich möchte einfach für das Geld (wie jeder) das derzeit Bestmögliche bekommen, viel weniger als 900€ sollen es aber dann auch nicht sein 
5. Ich zocke derzeit nicht viel (wegen meinem PC-Urgestein), mit guten Grafikeinstellungen sollten aber z.B. möglich sein: Anno 2070/2205/1800, ARK, Minecraft (mit mächtig vielen Mods und gutem Shader  ), Planet Coaster, keine Shooter

Ich danke euch schon vielmals im Voraus!
*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 *
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-2600-6x-3-40GHz-So-AM4-BOX_1233732.html

*CPU Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Advanced Tower Kühler*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Advanced-Tower-Kuehler_1176867.html

*Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html

*Grafikkarte: 8GB XFX Radeon RX 580 GTS
*https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Core-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167751.html

*RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dualkit*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1013799.html

*SSD: 240GB Kingston A400 SATA 6GB/s TLC NAND*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-TLC-NAND--SA400S37-240G-_1171433.html

*HDD: 1000GB Toshiba DT01ACA 32MB 6GB/s*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...0-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_808828.html

*Netzteil: 550 Watt Seasonic FOCUS Plus Modular 80+ Gold*
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...onic-FOCUS-Plus-Modular-80--Gold_1184025.html

*Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Tower *
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...er-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-weiss_778729.html


----------



## Exar-K (17. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du nochmal 30€ sparen willst, nimm die Red Dragon RX 580.
Ist derzeit im Mindstar für 209€ zu haben:
https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal 30€ sparen willst, nimm die Red Dragon RX 580.
> Ist derzeit im Mindstar für 209€ zu haben:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar



Ich habe für meine MSi RX 580 vor 2 Monaten noch 289€ Hingelegt bei meinem Stadt Händler. Jetzt sehe ich das auch er die für 229€ verkauft. Was ist da gerade Los das der Preis Innerhalb von nur 2 Monaten um 60€ gesunken ist? Also da fühle ich mich gerade ziemlich Blöde. Ansonsten, also bei dem Preis für eine RX 580 Sofort zugreifen, ist wirklich eine Top Graka und wer auch noch Spiele aufnehmen möchte, also das Interne ReLive  Tool zum Aufnehmen ist echt Super, auch direkt streamen ist damit möglich.


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal 30€ sparen willst, nimm die Red Dragon RX 580.
> Ist derzeit im Mindstar für 209€ zu haben:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/MindStar



Meine Erfahrungen mit der Lautstärke von Powercolor-Karten (hatte 2) sind...naja...mäßig. Ist's bei dir anders?

\\EDIT: Nicht vergessen den RAM auf Kompatibilität mit Board und Prozessor zu checken, bei AMD-Systemen scheint das neuerding wichtig zu sein. Der Ryzen 5 2600 (ohne X) kann z.B. mit 3200er RAM gar nicht und wird das wohl auf 2993 runtertakten.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit der Lautstärke von Powercolor-Karten (hatte 2) sind...naja...mäßig. Ist's bei dir anders?


Ich habe noch eine Red Devil RX 480, mit 3 Lüftern. Da kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Zu den Varianten mit 2 Lüftern kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

Beim RAM wäre 2666 oder 3000 schneller, wenn es "Dual Rank" ist, falls der 3200er "Single Rank" ist. Da vlt drauf achten. 3200er kann ohnehin ggf. nicht mit vollem Takt genutzt werden.

Bei der SSD könntest du die mit 480GB nehmen, wenn du bei der Grafikkarte nach einem Angebot schaust, das besser ist. Gestern oder so gab es zB auch bei MediaMarkt eine RX 580 für 230€ im Angebot. Oder beim Gehäuse sparen, sofern Dir der Look nicht extrem wichtig ist. Oder beim Netzteil, da wäre auch ein Be Quiet 450-500W für 50-60€ mehr als gut genug.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Red Devil RX 480, mit 3 Lüftern. Da kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
> Zu den Varianten mit 2 Lüftern kann ich leider nichts sagen.



Also meine MSi 580er ist in Vollast Hörbar, aber da ich eh immer mit Kopfhörer spiele kommt das nicht an. Wo ich immer einen kleinen Herzklabaster bekomme ist die Temperatur. In Vollast locker um die 80+ Grad, was für AMD zwar normal ist, aber irgendwie kommt da immer ein komisches Gefühl auf, auch wenn es unbegründet ist. Im Idle Hört man gar nix, da sind die Lüfter ja aus.


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gestern oder so gab es zB auch bei MediaMarkt eine RX 580 für 230€ im Angebot.


Das ist ne MSI, online auch noch immer verfügbar. Die hat in jedem Fall einen faszinierend niedrigen TDP der gute 20% unter dem Referenzwert liegt.



Batze schrieb:


> Also meine MSi 580er ist in Vollast Hörbar


Welches Modell hast du genau?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also meine MSi 580er ist in Vollast Hörbar, aber da ich eh immer mit Kopfhörer spiele kommt das nicht an. Wo ich immer einen kleinen Herzklabaster bekomme ist die Temperatur. In Vollast locker um die 80+ Grad, was für AMD zwar normal ist, aber irgendwie kommt da immer ein komisches Gefühl auf, auch wenn es unbegründet ist. Im Idle Hört man gar nix, da sind die Lüfter ja aus.


 Das ist auch für Nvidia durchaus normal. Es ist nur so, dass die Nvidias der letzten Jahre leichter kühl zu halten sind, daher sind viele Karten so eingestellt, dass sie bei 70 Grad die Lüfter aufdrehen lassen, damit es bei 70 bleibt, gute Kühlungen halten die Karten sogar unter 70 Grad - es gibt aber auch Modelle oder Betriebsmodi, in denen die Karte erst bei 80 Grad handelt und diese 80 Grad auch nach einer Weile erreicht. Viele GTX 1070/80 werden durchaus bei Standardeinstellungen auch 80 Grad warm. Das ist, wie bei AMD, aber kein Problem bei den modernen Karten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das ist ne MSI, online auch noch immer verfügbar. Die hat in jedem Fall einen faszinierend niedrigen TDP der gute 20% unter dem Referenzwert liegt.


 Bei Geizhals hab ich mal 5-6 Modelle der RX 580 8GB aufgerufen, die haben alle 185W, genau wie die MSI. ^^  Wo steht denn der Referenzwert? Du weißt, dass TDP nicht = Strombedarf ist?

Bei MediaMarkt sind auch noch 3 Games dabei, vlt ne Aktion von MSI, dann wären die auch bei einigen anderen Shops dabei, wo es die ab 219€ gibt, bei MediaMarkt 222€   https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-580-armor-8g-oc-v341-064r-a1609967.html   besonders interessant ist da Assassin's Creed Odyssey


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Man kann da tatsächlich auch nie einen Hersteller aussuchen und sagen "der macht leise Karten". Ich hatte eine XFX GTX 260 und eine XFX HD7870, beide angenehm leise. Als ich beim Upgrade zur XFX R9 380 gegriffen habe sind mir fast die Löffel weggeflogen. Bis kürzlich hat daraufhin eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro im Knecht gewerkelt die man dann wieder nicht gehört hat.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du genau?



Hatte ich weiter oben den Link schon gepostet, und wo ich auch gekauft habe. KLICK. Ist ein Stadt/Braunschweiger Händler, der aber auch natürlich Onlineshop hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Bis kürzlich hat daraufhin eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro im Knecht gewerkelt die man dann wieder nicht gehört hat.



Jupp, die ist wirklich leise, die habe ich ja auch im alten Rechner. Falls jemand Interesse hat ...


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Hatte ich weiter oben den Link schon gepostet, und wo ich auch gekauft habe. KLICK. Ist ein Stadt/Braunschweiger Händler, der aber auch natürlich Onlineshop hat.


Ach, der Link, alles klar  Schade eigentlich, die hätte mich wegen des TDPs interessiert. Aber bei Lautstärke bin ich "Fetischist", ich will da nix hören wenn ich am PC sitze.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jupp, die ist wirklich leise, die habe ich ja auch im alten Rechner. Falls jemand Interesse hat ...


Absoluter Glücksgriff das Ding...bis etwa 1400 UpM nicht zu hören und selbst inGame kommt sie zumeist gar nicht in den Bereich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ach, der Link, alles klar  Schade eigentlich, die hätte mich wegen des TDPs interessiert. .


 Was meinst du denn jetzt mit der angeblich niedrigen TDP der MSI, siehe meinen Comment. Die RX 580 scheinen mi alle 185W zu haben ^^   und was wäre für Dich der Vor/Nachteil einer höheren TDP?


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn jetzt mit der angeblich niedrigen TDP der MSI, siehe meinen Comment. Die RX 580 scheinen mi alle 185W zu haben ^^   und was wäre für Dich der Vor/Nachteil einer höheren TDP?


Die MSI RX 580 Armor ist vom Hersteller mit "nur" 150 Watt angegeben, statt mit den normalen 185 der Standardmodelle. Ja, mir ist klar dass das nicht mit dem Verbrauch gleichzusetzen ist, aber die geringere Abwärme muss ja von irgendwoher kommen und im Regelfall ist das bei Komponenten doch eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme. Ich hab in meinem Rechner noch n' 420 Watt NT und nach Jahren treuer Dienste würde ich mich ärgern es wegen der GraKa in den Ruhestand schicken zu müssen (mal abgesehen von der Träne die ich für den Aufwand vergiesßen würde dass es in dem PC aktuell so aussieht, wie es aussieht  ). Darum ging die Überlegung eigentlich dahin beim diesjährigen Tausch des Pixelbeschleunigers zur GTX 1060 zu greifen...aber so hätte ich die MSI-Karte mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die MSI RX 580 Armor ist vom Hersteller mit "nur" 150 Watt angegeben, statt mit den normalen 185 der Standardmodelle.


 Beim Preisvergleich steht 185W. Möglicherweise haben die andere Wandler&co, so dass die Abwärme der Karte INSGESAMT (es geht ja nicht nur um die GPU) niedriger ist.  Und klar, idR spart man irgendwo Strom, wenn bei einem an sich identischen Grundgerüst die TDP abweicht. Ich wusste jetzt nur nicht, ob du das gut findest oder nicht - letzteres vlt., weil Du eine geringere Leistung befürchtest. Die Taktwerte usw. sind aber ja normal.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Die 420 Watt sagen doch gar nix aus.  Das ist eine ziemlich Unwissende Angabe.
Solange du nichts anderes im Rechner verbaut hast als 1 HD und den Üblichen Nix reicht das völlig aus. 
Da fehlen ganz andere Infos.


----------



## RichardLancelot (17. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Die 420 Watt sagen doch gar nix aus.  Das ist eine ziemlich Unwissende Angabe.
> Solange du nichts anderes im Rechner verbaut hast als 1 HD und den Üblichen Nix reicht das völlig aus.
> Da fehlen ganz andere Infos.


sysProfile: ID: 88012 - RichardLancelot

Der größte "Säufer" im System ist nunmal die Graka und bei knapp 50% Verbrauch der verfügbaren Leistung (die RX nimmt ja gern mal 200 Watt unter Last) denkt man darüber eben immer schonmal nach.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> sysProfile: ID: 88012 - RichardLancelot
> 
> Der größte "Säufer" im System ist nunmal die Graka und bei knapp 50% Verbrauch der verfügbaren Leistung (die RX nimmt ja gern mal 200 Watt unter Last) denkt man darüber eben immer schonmal nach.



Schon klar, aber ich sagte ja auch, solange du sonst nix drin hast. Ich habe bei mit z.B. 5 Interne Festplatten und so gut wie alle USB Slots sind besetzt. Das saugt Strom aus dem Netzteil ohne Ende. Da würde ich mit 420 Watt nicht weit kommen.
Klemme ich alles ab, habe nur meine SSD noch dran würde es locker reichen, auch für so eine Graka, so meine ich das.
Verstehste wie ich das meine?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> sysProfile: ID: 88012 - RichardLancelot
> 
> Der größte "Säufer" im System ist nunmal die Graka und bei knapp 50% Verbrauch der verfügbaren Leistung (die RX nimmt ja gern mal 200 Watt unter Last) denkt man darüber eben immer schonmal nach.


 Wenn das Netzteil den nötigen Stecker hat (die MSI braucht ja nur 1x 8Pin), dann reicht es auch, solange Du nicht grad 4-5 HDDs hast. Und ein Enermax ist an sich eher etwas stärker als das, was die Wattzahl sagt


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil den nötigen Stecker hat (die MSI braucht ja nur 1x 8Pin), dann reicht es auch, solange Du nicht grad *4-5 HDDs *hast.


Wie der Batze, hehe.


----------

